# Audi A3 1.8T Quattro AGU



## Dimitr0w (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello colleagues. I own an Audi A3 1.8T Quattro. There is a remap and the turbine inflates to 0.9 bar. Soon the car makes only 0.4-0.5 bar. I replaced the Lambda Oxygen Sensor, Checking the H75 valve but no result ...








Why do these mistakes come up again and again? Once for the new parts??? Help Boys


----------

